# Can you mix different types of shrimp?



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

How about peppermint shrimp with other types?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, you can . Coral Banded Shrimp are the dicey ones. If they can catch your other shrimp, they will eat them. They are a bit slow, and if you have enough hiding places, your shrimp will be fine.


----------



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

OK, I got a fire shrimp and a peppermint shrimp today. I might have lost the small peppermint shrimp in the transfer process  . It jumped when I tried to get it from the bag into the net and into the tank. I couldn't follow where it went, I hope it went into the tank and is just hiding. I didn't see it on my floor but it would be difficult to find I guess. I haven't been able to locate it in the tank since then, even though I placed food into the tank a few hrs later.
The Clarkii's are bothering the heck out of the fire shrimp, they want to be groomed so badly... . Here is a question, is it possible that the Clarkii fish was feeding the fire shrimp. The male kept picking up food around the tank and spitting it out right in front of the shrimp which in turn ate it. That was so cool.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Kinda neat. Never heard of them doing that.


----------



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

Peppermint showed up, huuuhhh...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Clarky35gal said:


> Here is a question, is it possible that the Clarkii fish was feeding the fire shrimp. The male kept picking up food around the tank and spitting it out right in front of the shrimp which in turn ate it. That was so cool.


Some clowns are known to feed their host anenome, so feeding a shrimp seems possible.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Clarky35gal said:


> Peppermint showed up, huuuhhh...


----------

